# AKU House job test Details?



## Noor anny (Mar 4, 2012)

*Hello everyone!*
*I will be very grateful if someone guides me!!*
*I m currently doing my mbbs, my question is i want to take AKU house job test!
What should I be concentrationg on? I mean what subjects? 
And what kind of questions come in house job test? is it MCQ or BCQ based? Or short answers type? or OSPE? which books should I refer to for appearing in the test? And what about the interview? what questions they ask?
Please guide me..............seriously I need help. I have no knowledge related to this. #sad Thank You*


----------



## Noor anny (Mar 4, 2012)

Will anyone answer ??#sad #growl


----------



## doc hoor (Mar 9, 2012)

i also need to knw the same detailz,,,


----------



## syed mehdi (Jan 12, 2011)

me too......#sad


----------

